# Brinkman Smoke'N Grill



## linbru (Nov 29, 2007)

What do you thing about this grill?

One at WalMart for $28 - Basic charcoal - two racks.

Is it good for a beginner? What modifications should be made?

For the price would I find out if I can do this smokin thing or would I be better off starting with something else? A gas or elec. for less frustration?

Is the learning curve to much for a beginner?

Is there a thread that covers this unit?  I know I am asking a lot of questions but I want to try this smokin thing and not sure where to start. HELP!!!


----------



## walking dude (Nov 29, 2007)

does it have a side fire box?


----------



## rip (Nov 29, 2007)

Linbru I got a gas smoker at Lowe's for $98.00 on sale and I love it.


----------



## ga_smoker (Nov 29, 2007)

The old ECB bullet was my first smoker and I still cook with it. It's a great little smoker to learn the basics with and it turns out very good bbq. But I would suggest to do the modifications, especially moving the legs to the outside so you can have access to the fire-pan. You're also gonna need a good thermometer, the stock one is useless.  Here's a good link the explains all the mods.
http://www.randyq.addr.com/ecb/ecbmods.html

Welcome to the forums and remember to have fun! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Steve


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 29, 2007)

I believe the smoke n grill is like the gourmet but charcoal instead of electric. For $28 buy two! Heck buy three and send me another one!


----------



## linbru (Nov 29, 2007)

Dude - It's an ECB so no side box - Isn't it a good place to start?

RIP - Drove all over within 100 miles and the only Lowe's said try next spring for smokers and that is what I got from almost every place that sells them.  Farm and Fleet even sent all grills and smokers back to the warehouse. Go figure? Walmart was the only store that had them on the floor and it was the ECB $28 or a GOSM 36 at $148.

Bubba - That thread has a link in the first post that doesn't work and is the whole thread on the silver?

Ga Smoker - Thanks for the link on mods I will need it if the ECB is my first time smoker.

Debi - So you think the ECB would be an OK choice to try smokin?  Sorry but that is the last one and the dept. Mgr. said they won't carry it next season. They had 6 before Thanksgiving and now one.  That is why I am asking for thoughts here. No time to wait for an ECB at that price.


----------



## wavector (Nov 29, 2007)

I can't believe Blains' did that. They do some wierd stuff when it comes to stock though. I still love the store though.

http://www.farmandfleet.com/stores/sterling.aspx

Is it like this one?







Or this one:


----------



## richtee (Nov 29, 2007)

A bud of mine has one of those, very similar to the ECB I have. Yep, they work. 
And that thread on the mods is all you need to make it a darn sight easier to use. Yep, it's a bit of work but it will teach ya alot.


----------



## hawgheaven (Nov 29, 2007)

I say go for it... ya' can't beat that price for an ECB and it is capable of pumping out some mighty fine Q...


----------



## bbq bubba (Nov 29, 2007)

Sorry Bruce, gave ya the wrong shortcut.........Use the one from Steve, that will make a good smoker for the price, also good practice for fire management.............then you can get an offset next year!!


----------



## peculiarmike (Nov 29, 2007)

Just buy the ECB! The price is more than right and it will surprise you with what it can do. A great learning curve. The Q off an ECB will sit beside Q off anyone's stickburner, gasser, electric, etc. You can't go wrong. 
You may upgrade later, but you will always have use for the ECB. Bought mine in '75, used it last week.


----------



## linbru (Nov 29, 2007)

Thanks everyone - See I made a good choice joining this forum!

Wavector - It looks like the bottom one but the packaging shows it as red.
Yah that's Sterling BFF , thanks for the link.

Bubba - Thanks for going the extra mile.

Richtee-HawgHeaven - Thanks for the good words.

Look like I can't go wrong with the ECB.  Better get out there and buy it. THANKS!!!

NOW!!!  Your all on the hook so to speak.  I will need plenty of help and will be back many times with questions.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 29, 2007)

linbru.......if you can find the top one......a brinkman GOURMET smoker........you will like it better.........cause you can pull the top part off to get access to the fire........so its easier to add charchol and wood, for those all nite brisket smokes.........its what i have had, and had success with it for years now.........like the others have said.....its a good pratice unit to start out on......then move up to the side fire box smokers........like i am doing for christmas..........

good luck

d88de


----------



## ds7662 (Nov 29, 2007)

I have 2 of those ECB's. The smoke and grill model's both came from walmart and I think I paid about that for them as well. Great learning tool. I still use them now even though I got something bigger. You won't be sorry with them. Just do the mods. they are worth it.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 29, 2007)

like djdeb told me once.........the larger smokers........uses up a bunch of fuel........charchol and/or wood..........gets expensive if all you doing is a butt.............thats when i would bring out the ecb.......like i mentioned early, i am getting a bit bigger unit......sfb unit.......but, i plan on only using when i plan on filling it up.........


----------



## wavector (Nov 29, 2007)

I just wanted everyone to know which one you're getting so we can get the modification info. correct.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 29, 2007)

but if you haven't boughten it yet......try to find the top one......you will be Better off.......trust me......i have both of em........the top one is easier to use.........the bottom one is a pia........started with the bottom one.........SEVERAL of the bottom ones........was REAL happy to find the top one.......the Gourmet.......somes in green and red.......maybe black, but haven't seen one of those......

just my experience anyway.....and been using the ecb for over 20 years......


----------



## deejaydebi (Nov 30, 2007)

Linbru -

Just buy that little bugger! For $28 if you don't like smoking you can use it for a bun warmer! I have three smokers and I use my charcoal ECB the most. It's just cost effective for small meals or baking biscuits, fattys or chickens for dinner. (Yes I do small smokes too! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 )

IMHO Charcoal tastes the best for smoking.


----------



## figjam (Nov 30, 2007)

Is it truly a Brinkman brand?  Cause I got this at Home Depot and it is just like the bottom one above, but is red and is made by Char Broil.


----------



## flash (Nov 30, 2007)

Still need that "I'm with stupid" sig 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	







Still got mine.


----------



## flash (Nov 30, 2007)

No, not a Brinkman, but the same design.


----------



## walking dude (Nov 30, 2007)

i agree mike............i have three of em as i said..........

for the small smokes........they can't be beat


----------



## linbru (Dec 2, 2007)

Tried to post yesterday but power went out.  So what follows is how my day went.

Saturday: Left home about mid day for Walmart (to buy the ECB even though we are in the middle of an ice storm) and was lucky they still had 1 ECB left.  Waited for 30 min. do to the fact only 2 registers were up do to a partial power outage. Put the box on the counter when all power went out and the safety lights came on.  I was informed that she could not ring my purchase and I and all others in line would have to leave there carts where they sat and go because the store was going to close.  Bummer!!!

Drove over to my daughters to see the grandkids and told my son-in-law my story and about how I wanted the ECB and my newfound interest in getting a smoker.  He laughed and asked me to follow him the the garage.  He climbed up to his storage area  which is an 8'  high platform above the shop area. (his garage is  two cars wide  and deep).   He handed down to me a box and said he had received  this as  an award 8-10 years ago at his job and I could have it as he had no interest.

So now I am the owner of a free brand new in the never opened box smoker. It is a Char-Broil Electric Water Smoker #46-54512.
So for free I will proceed with this unit as my first Smoker.  
Thanks to all for your advise  and help on the ECB  but your not off the hook.
Any thoughts  or advice on this  unit?
Any threads on this unit?
Any  modifications?
Again thank you for your help!!!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 2, 2007)

yeah.........check out this site..........

http://gassmoker.com/index.htm

maybe turn into propane.....better control........i myself, prefer charchol, but at times propane is easier


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

Can you get us a pic??


----------



## linbru (Dec 2, 2007)

Don't have a pic. but here is a scan from the instruction manual.

It shows a reflector plate in bottom with electric heat coil above that.  It says to put 3 chunks or 1 1/2 cups of chips soaked on ref-plate for smoking.  Is this normal for electric smokers or is there a better way to do this?

Attachment 6613

Thanks!


----------



## walking dude (Dec 2, 2007)

ahhhh.........soaking chips and chunks is a on going debate here.......BUT.....water and lectric don't mix...........

just a thought


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 2, 2007)

You got a good deal there!! Place dry chunk's on the plate and smoke away! Don't forget sand pan mod!
Never seen one with a thermostat but give it a shot and let us know!


----------



## deejaydebi (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey free is even better than $28! What a deal!


----------



## linbru (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks All!!!

Dude - I see your point on wet chunks - I have seen where some have put a chip box on the elec. coil?

Bubba - what is the sand pan mod?  Is there some thread that shows mods for the Char-Broil Elec?


----------



## walking dude (Dec 3, 2007)

don't know bout the lectric coil........but i put em (the chip box)on the flame of propane.....np

but to me......wouldn't be any diff, then using a hotplate......but i don't have any experince along those lines


----------



## bbq bubba (Dec 4, 2007)

Bro, put the chunks right on the plate, i believe the element will heat that up, use DRY chunks, 2 at a time the size of your fist!
Keep the chunk's OFF the element!
The sand pan mod. is the water pan, wrapped in foil, filled with sand about 3/4 the way and then topped with another piece of foil.
Sand stabilizes the heat swings better than liquid and when your done, replace the top piece of foil!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  Make's life a LOT easier!!


----------



## freddie316 (Jul 20, 2014)

I got an ECB Smoke N Grill a couple of days ago.... I really like this forum!! ... I did all the mods, moved the legs outside and set the pan on top of a couple of 12" landscape blocks, drilled a hole on top of the lid and put a real thermometer in it,  drilled a few holes in the charcoal pan and added a grate inside .............. WOW, what a great little smoker after the mods!  Since yesterday smoked chicken and babybacks.

Chicken came out great, and I did the babybacks using the 211 method,  perfect... Oh and this was my first time smoking!

Great forum.....


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 21, 2014)

Hey guys, don't forget to swing by the ECB Group and join up. We offer support for ECB Addicts, lol all are welcome. Show us your mods, what you are cooking or just hang out! 

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/groups/show/37/ecb-owners-group


----------



## rockyrob (Jul 22, 2014)

After reading all the mods on this forum I came up with my own little twist on the mod that requires re-mounting the legs on the outside. I had purchased this little trash can as an ash can to save all the coals that didn't burn completely (because of the lack of ventilation).













WP_20140721_002.jpg



__ rockyrob
__ Jul 22, 2014






The ash that's in the can now is from the first attempt of this new mod. On the first attempt I put all the reclaimed coals in the fire pan to start the smoke of a couple racks of babybacks.













WP_20140721_003.jpg



__ rockyrob
__ Jul 22, 2014






I used a landscaping timber spike to punch a bunch of holes into the fire pan and then I set it on top of the ash can (not pictured are 3 metal clips that I pulled out of my garage and put between the can and the pan to allow for some ventilation.













WP_20140721_004.jpg



__ rockyrob
__ Jul 22, 2014






I then can set the rest of the smoker over the the fire pan.













WP_20140721_005.jpg



__ rockyrob
__ Jul 22, 2014






This idea actually worked out great because when it came time to stoke the coals the ash fell down into the can below and allowed the coals to burn completely. On the second attempt I filled the pan with regular charcoal and the coals lasted for the duration of a 2-2-1 smoke of a rack of babyback ribs.













WP_20140721_006.jpg



__ rockyrob
__ Jul 22, 2014






The legs aren't long enough so I had to use some broken pavers to prop up the smoker. I plan on going to the hardware store to find some replacement legs before my next smoke.













WP_20140721_007.jpg



__ rockyrob
__ Jul 22, 2014






I know I should have taken photos while I was actually smoking the ribs but I was so caught up in the experiment that it slipped my mind. These photos were taken the day after when I was working on cleaning up. The temperature stayed well into the "Ideal" range for the entire 5 hours and I never had to add more coals. I can't wait to try a pork butt!


----------



## freddie316 (Jul 24, 2014)

You gotta love it! Great idea ... The things we do to make sure these "ECB's" don't get the best of us ... LOL!


----------



## bobank03 (Jul 24, 2014)

ain't that the truth. I'm always out fooling with mine. My wife thinks I'm certifiable...


----------



## rockyrob (Aug 1, 2015)

20150801_130626.jpg



__ rockyrob
__ Aug 1, 2015






Here's a photo of my Smoke 'N Grill with the modified legs. Whenever I need to stoke the coals, add wood or more coals I just lift it off. This is the second smoke with these legs, the first time I smoked 3 rack of baby backs using 2-2-1 on 1 pan of coals. This photo was taken after 1 hour of smoking 3 racks of baby backs with Apple wood, The temp is the best I've seen so far.


----------



## philusafret (Aug 2, 2015)

At that price, I'd grab it and convert it to electric.  Conversion kits readily available.  Lots of mods here and online.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

Lol kinda like I did.. 













IMG_20170701_104516.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

But my basket holds a tabletop grill inside. 













IMG_20170701_133405.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

The smoker sit on top nice.













IMG_20170704_121812.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

This runs 12 + hours on a load of bbk


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 4, 2017)

10 hours into a brisket now 













1499192944562-1174316329.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 4, 2017


----------

